
What the ...? - Garbage
http://googleblog.blogspot.in/2013/06/what.html
======
aayala
I don’t think the CEO knows every technical detail of the IT infrastructure.

The CEO is the last person to know that.

Pay or blackmail people who work on the datacenters. (more plausible)

------
e3pi
3,046 comments!

At a certain large scale, I've a suspicion that FISA gag order eliminates
silence, and to defend their cred press releases must speak with forked
tongues.

